# New bunks/guides for 14.5 ft jon boat



## RMull53 (May 22, 2014)

1 - 2x4 8ft long cut in half
4 - 3/16th inch flat iron
4 - "square" U bolts 3/16ths
4 - 7/16ths bolts
Outdoor carpet
Can of adhesive
Metal primer
Color of choice for spray paint


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 22, 2014)

Do they have much flex?


----------



## RMull53 (May 23, 2014)

Just enough wiggle room....the flat iron is strong and supportive and they work perfectly


----------

